# Cherche disque dur ST3250824AS



## BOBE (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, un disque dur avec plein de photos qui vient de rendre l'âme (au feu les pompiers, un tout petit composant qui brule)... sans sauvegarde bien évidemment je cherche donc un disque identique pour changer la carte controleur pour tenter de récupérer les données... Merci à vous


----------



## roubig2 (28 Août 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Seagate-ST325082...ther_Computing_Networking&hash=item1e71ba4c01
Le même controleur


----------

